
Why buying used cars could put your safety at risk - fraqed
http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/17/technology/used-car-hack-safety-location/
======
Neliquat
This clearly applies to all new cars as well. I wonder why they chose to frame
it this way. Its not as if the auto industry was famous for paying for better
treatment in the press or anything. This is what happens when you don't
control what you own...

